# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Vinpearl Land Thiên Đường Giải Trí ở Nha Trang

## dulichninhthuan

*Vinpear Land* là một hệ thống bao gồm các hoạt động tham quan, du lịch, vui chơi giải trí hấp dẫn nhất Nha Trang kết hợp cùng hệ thống khách sạn 5 sao đẳng cấp quốc tế *Vinpearl Resort Nha Trang,* Vinpearl Luxury Nha Trang, Khu Công viên Giải trí *Vinpearl Land* được xây dựng trên quy mô gần 200.000m2. Vinpearl Land bao gồm nhiều công trình hiện đại, đặc sắc, sánh ngang với nhiều công viên giải trí hàng đầu của các nước trong khu vực và trên thế giới như:
- Cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới: 3.320m;

- Khu sân khấu nhạc nước và biểu diễn ngoài trời, sức chứa hơn 5.000 chỗ ngồi là nơi du khách có thể thưởng thức các bản nhạc mang đặc trưng của nhiều nền văn hóa trên khắp thế giới cùng hiệu ứng laser sống động;
- Trung tâm hội nghị và biểu diễn đa năng, sức chứa 1.350 chỗ ngồi với các trang thiết bị âm thanh ánh sáng tối tân; Dãy phố mua sắm có tổng diện tích 6.000m2 với các gian hàng sang trọng và tiện nghi, được xây dựng từ cảm hứng về sự thanh bình, thơ mộng của phố cổ Hội An;

- Làng Ẩm thực Vinpearl với sự góp mặt của hàng trăm hương vị vùng miền;
 - Khu ẩm thực với những hương vị ẩm thực tuyệt vời được chế biến bởi đội ngũ đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp…
- Chùa Trúc Lâm cùng tổ hợp danh lam thắng cảnh lãng mạn, nên thơ. Đây là những công trình hiện đại và đặc sắc, có quy mô ngang tầm với nhiều công viên giải trí hàng đầu khu vực châu Á;
*Vinpearl Land* hiện đã trở thành khu vui chơi giải trí đẳng cấp đầu tiên tại Việt Nam cho phép du khách sử dụng tất cả các dịch vụ tại Khu công viên giải trí mà không hạn chế số lần và số trò chơi tại khu trò chơi trong nhà và ngoài trời.

Hãy tới Vinpearl Land để tham gia vào những hành trình khám phá đầy bất ngờ và thú vị!
Thời gian mở cửa Công viên giải trí Vinpearl
Từ thứ 2 đến thứ 5: 8h00 - 21h00Từ thứ 6 đến Chủ nhật: 8h00 - 22h00
Lưu ý: Giờ hoạt động của các khu vực trong công viên là khác nhau

----------

